# Eddie Hearn...



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

We all know that anyone who isn't a fan of Eddie will be too busy knocking one off in their Super-Ted pyjamas to respond. 

I wouldn't say I am a fan, but I do watch a lot of Matchroom shows and watch his YouTube videos a fair bit. 

There is a lot I don't like about his shows, business strategy, and general conduct, but there are far worse people in boxing, and much worse shows made. 

In general I think he has been good for boxing overall and not all the stick he gets is justified. But he is a big smug, cheesy berk.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

Yeah the slimy cunt is alright


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Great at his job and good in front of the camera which makes for interesting interviews, but his matchmaking is fucking dangerous.

Cries about Patrick Day but lets Kell Brook fight Golovkin.

Was lining Dave Allen up for Povetkin. Can see Allen being fed to Hrgovic or Gassiev in the new year.

And the belittling of Shelly Winkel was basically bullying via the media, must have been a fucking cunt at School.

Boxing would be boring without Hearn though, hes not in for life like Arum though. Arum from start to finish watches every fight at Top Rank events.

He clearly thinks Kugan is thick as fuck and blagged IFLs success though, he definitely respects Rob Tebbutt more :yep:yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Will have a listen to this. Goes for about two and a half hours so it will want to be good for me to go the distance.

As far as being a fan of a promoter goes, no, only a fan of boxers.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Cries about Patrick Day but lets Kell Brook fight Golovkin.
> 
> Was lining Dave Allen up for Povetkin. Can see Allen being fed to Hrgovic or Gassiev in the new year.


I understand where you're coming from but Brook was almost struggling for a big name, Khan had just fought canelo if I remember correctly and Brook as per usual had been fighting trash waiting for the Khan fight, hearn actually did a fantastic job in getting Brook that fight, sure it was a risk but its one Brook wanted to make, hearn did his job exactly as he's supposed to.
He didn't want him taking the spence fight either but ultimately the choice was with Brook and his team.

Again with Allen I can see your point, but hearn has played a blinder money wise for allen, he's a very very average fighter and hearn has got him pay days well above his level, I don't personally want to see Allen fight again but the decision is with Allen himself really, I just see hearn doing his best to make him money, even when Allen isn't technically a match room fighter. I do honestly believe hearn won't put Allen in such risky fights after the haney fight but we will see.

I really like hearn, sure he has his flaws but you have to wonder where British boxing would be without him. He does certain things I don't like but I do appreciate how much time he takes to do interviews, I'd say I watch most of the ones he does and there are a lot, I feel like we get a better insight into everything because he seems to do any interview he can.
I know at shows he's a pantomime villain but it would be good for fans to occasionaly show some appreciation at events. On paper that card on Saturday was actually really good, as was the one the week before, yet he will still get booed. Imagine how dull boxing would be right now if matchroom stepped out and we were just left with Warren, mcguigan and hennesey.


----------



## CaskAle (Jul 7, 2015)

Mediocre podcast
Expected a lot better for 2hrs30mins of Hearn

They just went on about KSI Logan Paul for too long and current news in the boxing world rather than asking him stuff that people will want to listen to in a years time.
And True Geordies SJW sidekick managed to get in a derogatory slur about whites once within the opening. You can't listen to anything on his channel without him spouting some SJW shit about white people, racism, brexit, or Trump. You should watch their podcast with the Hodge Twins where he wore a basketball shirt and mentioned them being black about 6 or 7 times, and he automatically assumed that because they were black they hated Trump, when the Hodgetwins run probably the biggest Trump supporting Youtube channel with daily videos about him.

Suppose it's good for his channel though as it puts him in the PC good books and ensures he gets promoted


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CaskAle said:


> Mediocre podcast
> Expected a lot better for 2hrs30mins of Hearn
> 
> Just went on about KSI Logan Paul for too long and current news in the boxing world rather than stuff that people will want to listen to in a years time.
> ...


Haven't gotten to it yet. Was Hearn asked about Whyte? If so, what did he have to say?


----------



## CaskAle (Jul 7, 2015)

DB Cooper said:


> Haven't gotten to it yet. Was Hearn asked about Whyte? If so, what did he have to say?


no
the podcast was shit
theres probably only about 20mins of stuff that you couldnt get from any of the boxing channels. It just seemed like an extended promo and it didnt even seem to be Hearn's fault. It was TG and his SJW sidekick that kept the topic on current boxing news and they even went back to talking about the Logan Paul fight towards the end after they finally got off it.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Hearn did an about face on KSI Logan Paul once he realized there was money in it for him. He was very negative about the first fight they had.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a look at Saturdays card, and what non-PPV now gets you in this country.

No, I'm not his biggest fan.


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Gotta be one sad bastard to watch that. Isn't the fuck fat doing the interview a ****** who wants to suck cock? Fuck off


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

Listened to a bit last night and it was garbage. Basically just a promo for those two kids fighting


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

CaskAle said:


> Mediocre podcast
> Expected a lot better for 2hrs30mins of Hearn
> 
> They just went on about KSI Logan Paul for too long and current news in the boxing world rather than asking him stuff that people will want to listen to in a years time.
> ...


It's a podcast for 13 year old fifa kids.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Pretentious, narcissistic, overrated cunt. Can't stand Hearn either.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Who the fuck wants to see that dufus and his queer little sidekick "interview" anyone. Dumbed down Britain. :lol:


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

If i woke up one morning and decided i would find the good in anyone i met today.

That idea would fall flat on its face if i was unfortunate enough to bump into Eddie Hearn.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

After his million iFL videos, I can't think of a much more uninteresting guest for a podcast like this. At least for boxing fans like us; it's probably the opposite for the regular True Geordie listener.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Espinoza with the retweet :yep


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199789216223416320


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Espinoza with the retweet :yep
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199789216223416320


The pathetic thing is nobody from the media will call him on this kind of bullshit.


----------



## brian1982 (Jun 1, 2013)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Espinoza with the retweet :yep
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199789216223416320


Brutal but true. It took a lot to usurp Warren as the cunt of UK boxing but here we are.



ORG83 said:


> The pathetic thing is nobody from the media will call him on this kind of bullshit.


Apart from Hauser they are all shitbags scooping off the gravy train.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

How many fighters on the card failed tests


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

craigseventy said:


> How many fighters on the card failed tests


Don't know about some of the fighters on the card, but off the top of my head:

Whyte
Wach
Povetkin
Molina


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

Lets be honest here-nobody in boxing gives a damn about failed tests.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

One Man said:


> Lets be honest here-nobody in boxing gives a damn about failed tests.


Correct. All they want to do is maintain the status quo and not disrupt the gravy train. If placating fans with the illusion of drug controls is what it takes so be it.

At elite level in sport if you're not using...you're losing.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

One Man said:


> Lets be honest here-nobody in boxing gives a damn about failed tests.


Not many do anyway. It has shown a few to be absolute hypocrites too.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## brian1982 (Jun 1, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


24:50 "Okolie's got a very exciting style... but sometimes hes going to lock you up on the inside"


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

Eddie "Earn" Hearn has been great for British boxing.

He came on the scene during a "dark ages" of British boxing when Fwank was running the show. Fwank and his patented "wbo reign of terror" approach of having his fighters win a vacant title then defend it against a who's who of Lithuanian cab drivers was choking the sport in this country.

Eddie "Earn" Hearn rebuilt matchroom boxing on the back of prizefighter tournaments and steering Carl Froch to be a PPV star, he then masterminded AJ becoming a megastar. 

His fan engagement and accessibility are second to none, his actual PROMOTING ability is beyond parallel in the current game. There's a reason Sky and DAZN throw money at Hearn and not fish eyes, it's because they know, with Hearn they shall Earn.

Compare him to fossils like fish eyes and 175 year old arum, both of whom still promote shows like it's the 80s and it's night and day. Fury vs Wilder was a great fight but the promotion and production was strictly B list.

Does the man have his flaws? Yes, we all do. But this guy has bought boxing back into the living rooms of the masses in the UK, if you hate on that you are a weirdo.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a fan of any promoter who puts on good fights regularly and doesn't take the piss out oif the fans


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

kingkodi said:


> I'm a fan of any promoter who puts on good fights regularly and doesn't take the piss out oif the fans


You ticked "Not A Fan" then I take it?


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Read this quote from Hearn that I just had to share :

“Because I’ve been in this business for so long, 10 years,” said Hearn. “I can’t be bothered to lie to you. And I can’t be bothered to spin stories". 

His own insinuation there is he had been lying and spinning stories earlier on. The reality is, he still does.


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

Eddie "Earn" Hearn living rent free in the head of peasent class haters


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

don't get the hate really. Are we forgetting how fucked up and corrupt the likes of Arum and Warren have been in the past. 

Hearns no angel but he sure as hell is better than those dinosaurs and has put on great cards


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

sosolid4u09 said:


> don't get the hate really. Are we forgetting how fucked up and corrupt the likes of Arum and Warren have been in the past.
> 
> Hearns no angel but he sure as hell is better than those dinosaurs and has put on great cards


It's just posers trying to be "edgy" and "hardcore" by hating on what's popular.


----------



## alternative hypothesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Seems Eddie was trying to be "edgy" and "hardcore" by questioning Warren and Queensberry Productions bottom line.

They have quickly put Hearn back in his box.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

alternative hypothesis said:


> Seems Eddie was trying to be "edgy" and "hardcore" by questioning Warren and Queensberry Productions bottom line.
> 
> They have quickly put Hearn back in his box.


How have they put him back in his box? On Twitter is it?


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Grant said:


> How have they put him back in his box? On Twitter is it?


Back in that cupboard with Bazza Edward.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222648438472552455


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Back in that cupboard with Bazza Edward.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222648438472552455


Seen this after too....

https://www.worldboxingnews.net/2020/01/30/frank-warren-eddie-hearn-turnover/


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Back in that cupboard with Bazza Edward.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222648438472552455


Why do you suck off fish eyes


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Hkbrit said:


> Why do you suck off fish eyes


Fish Eyes wouldnt promote a fight hosted on Epstein Island if it meant a site fee.


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

Just for some balance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222119913369800705


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> Just for some balance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222119913369800705


Just for some balance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222199868527120386


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Just for some balance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222199868527120386


Maybe Franks telling the truth. But as someone else pointed out, it's not like he has a history of this sort of thing...

And I hate to be "that guy" but many people would be all over this if the complaint was against Hearn and matchroom.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I love how people slam EH when he is the best british promoter probably off all time. He promotes the biggest fights, the best cards and does 40 cards a year. Yes he is a promoter so he will take the most money even if it comes from Pol Pot but he wouldn't be acting on behalf of his clients if he didn't. Warren is a joke and pretty much isn't even involved with Fury now as Arum does it all. Without Dubois he wouldn't have any saleable assets at all.


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Just for some balance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222199868527120386


Is Frank speaking in third person here or is someone else running his account?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> Is Frank speaking in third person here or is someone else running his account?


I don't know.
It doesn't make the info in the tweet any more or less relevant, does it?


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> I don't know.
> It doesn't make the info in the tweet any more or less relevant, does it?


No I was just bantering. Again for all I know he could be telling the truth. But the reaction from certain boxers to that tweet is eye opening.


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Just for some balance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222199868527120386


Oh yeah gotta suck off fish eyes, fish eyes never told a lie in his life not like that evil Hearns.

He's a good honest Christian man, preach the gospel of fish eyes


----------



## killjester (Jan 26, 2020)

Fanta Punch said:


> No I was just bantering. Again for all I know he could be telling the truth. But the reaction from certain boxers to that tweet is eye opening.


Franw Warren doesnt run his twitter account, reckon his sons do.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been thinking about this Saudi thing for Fury vs AJ and how they can make '5 times the money bla bla bla' and I think it's a case of Hearn setting up a PPV price of closer to the US PPVs to allow the fight to be at Wembley.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Fish Eyes wouldnt promote a fight hosted on Epstein Island if it meant a site fee.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Eddie Hearn has overall been good for boxing. But if he shook my hand I would count my fingers afterwards.


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Barry and his wife are both pedophiles.... they're cant possibly be any other explanation


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> Barry and his wife are both pedophiles.... they're cant possibly be any other explanation


strange that Eddie would ban any youtubers from his events that have brought the subject up on their channels...


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> strange that Eddie would ban any youtubers from his events that have brought the subject up on their channels...


Yes because Porky is such a logical and dignified person...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> Yes because Porky is such a logical and dignified person...


if these youtubers are lieing about there being a link between Jeffrey Epstein and Barry Hearn surely action would be taken?


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> if these youtubers are lieing about there being a link between Jeffrey Epstein and Barry Hearn surely action would be taken?


Maybe that's why they got banned from press conferences?

I think you're viewing the situation with Frank Warren tinted glasses


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> Maybe that's why they got banned from press conferences?
> 
> I think you're viewing the situation with Frank Warren tinted glasses


Barry Hearns name is found in Jeffrey Epsteins little black book.
Eddie Hearn bans people from asking questions about Barry Hearns name being found in Jeffrey Epsteins little black book.
And you try to turn this into a Hearn vs. Warren argument like a true Matchroom fanboy.

Was your name in Epsteins book?


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Barry Hearns name is found in Jeffrey Epsteins little black book.
> Eddie Hearn bans people from asking questions about Barry Hearns name being found in Jeffrey Epsteins little black book.
> And you try to turn this into a Hearn vs. Warren argument like a true Matchroom fanboy.
> 
> Was your name in Epsteins book?


All I'm saying is it's more plausible that Hearn and his wife were in Epstein's black book for reasons not relating to being a pedophile. They both have a history in finance after all.

Hypothetically if someone was falsely accusing one of my family members of being a pedophile it would make sense to not want to be in the same room as them.

You're extreme emotional reaction to my mentioning of Warren tells me I'm right about your bias.

Porky clearly has mental health issues so it probably wouldn't make sense for the Hearn's to take legal action.

Hope you can reply without having to retort to name calling.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Not everyone epstein knows will be a paedo. There are plenty of reasons he could have Barry's details. 

He might be looking for comp tickets to the darts (2 adults and 2 juniors). 

Or maybe he wanted a backstage ticket to the gymnastics World Cup?


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Weaver said:


> Not everyone epstein knows will be a paedo. There are plenty of reasons he could have Barry's details.
> 
> He might be looking for comp tickets to the darts (2 adults and 2 juniors).
> 
> Or maybe he wanted a backstage ticket to the gymnastics World Cup?


Haha. I heard Adam Smith was also in the book?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> All I'm saying is it's more plausible that Hearn and his wife were in Epstein's black book for reasons not relating to being a pedophile. They both have a history in finance after all.


IF there is an innocent explanation, give it and move on.
Failure to do so just arouses suspicion...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hearn is a cunt, capable of anything, he is a cunt after all.


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

Innocent until proven guilty?

I’m genuinely not being dishonest... but do you think his wife is a pedo or sexual predator based on her being in the book?


----------



## Quickeyg (Nov 30, 2018)

Bazza Hearn was featured on that BBC Four 'The 80's' on Monday - he had a massive smile on his face when Steve Davis won his first snooker title.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> Innocent until proven guilty?


Prince Andrew, innocent until proven guilty?


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Prince Andrew, innocent until proven guilty?


Right, but Prince Andrew actually has accusers. And is seen publicly with Epstein. Are you saying there's just as much evidence for the Hearns than there is for Prince Andrew?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> Right, but Prince Andrew actually has accusers. And is seen publicly with Epstein. Are you saying there's just as much evidence for the Hearns than there is for Prince Andrew?





Fanta Punch said:


> Innocent until proven guilty?


I'm saying neither has been proven guilty, making both Prince Andrew and Barry Hearn innocent. Right?


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Epstein Island a legit location for a fight, no commission, pussy on tap, no tax to be paid?


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Honestly. There is loads of legitimate reasons he would know him. (eg. It will be useful to have a contact that can get sports tickets should you want them). 

Just because Epstein was a paedophile it doesn't mean all his actions were driven by that, or that everyone he knows is suspect. He would have family, friends, colleagues, and associates the same as everyone else. 

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want my name having anything to do with the dirty old creep, but it's possible that people worked with him without being nonces.


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> I'm saying neither has been proven guilty, making both Prince Andrew and Barry Hearn innocent. Right?


That's irrelevant in Prince Andrew's case as there's sufficient evidence to suggest he's a pedo/sexual predator, regardless of whether or not he's been found guilty in a court of law.

The Hearns don't have accusations from real people accusing them of wrong doings, email correspondence with people close to Epstein talking about one of the victims, or multiple pictures with Epstein. Prince Andrew does. Not recognising these facts is dishonest.

When I said innocent until proven guilty it was in regards to Barry Hearn and his wife being in Epstein's book, with no evidence to suggest any sexual wrongdoings.

Now can you see why Prince Andrews connection to Epstein and Barry Hearn and his wife's connection to Epstein are completely different?

Baring in mind you made the equivalence between the two, not me.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Bob Weaver said:


> but it's possible that people worked with him without being nonces.


it's possible, anything is possible...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> When I said innocent until proven guilty it was in regards to Barry Hearn and his wife being in Epstein's book


Understood.
You apply "innocent until proven guilty" to people that you want to believe are innocent.
Alternatively, you apply guilty until proven innocent to people that you want to believe are guilty.

Got it...


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Understood.
> You apply "innocent until proven guilty" to people that you want to believe are innocent.
> Alternatively, you apply guilty until proven innocent to people that you want to believe are guilty.
> 
> Got it...


Nope. I wouldn't apply innocent until proven guilty with Prince Andrew as there's clear evidence that's been released to suggest he isn't innocent from a logical point of view. If he wasn't related to the Queen I'm sure he'd be on trial and being found guilty.

You can't bring yourself to admit that there is real evidence to suggest Prince Andrew is a sexual predator, and there's isn't any for The Hearns's.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> You can't bring yourself to admit that there is real evidence *to suggest *Prince Andrew is a sexual predator, and there's isn't any for The Hearns's.


to suggest? Yes.
to prove guilty? No.
Thus making him innocent until proven guilty.

Why is Eddie scared of somebody bringing up the subject in an interview if Bazza is innocent?
Looks very fishy to me...


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> to suggest? Yes.
> to prove guilty? No.
> Thus making him innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> ...


There's evidence to suggest he's guilty which is why I wouldn't use that phrase with Prince Andrew.

Because it might make them look bad. In the same way that anyone with a connection to Harvey Weinstein looks bad regardless of whether or not they did anything.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Fanta Punch said:


> Because it might make them look bad.


Only Matchroom fanboys and Barry Hearn apologists don't want an interviewer to ask Eddie about the Epstein and Bazza connection...


----------



## Fanta Punch (Aug 1, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Only Matchroom fanboys and Barry Hearn apologists don't want an interviewer to ask Eddie about the Epstein and Bazza connection...


Sure, that's what I said


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## On The Ball City (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Summary? Who the fuck wants to listen to that drivel for an hour and 10.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Cracking Eubank and Arum impressions :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Edit : Wrong thread.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

The latest from EH and Kugan...


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> The latest from EH and Kugan...


He seems to think lockdown ends next week


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Furious (May 26, 2020)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Jeez I would rather let big John Fury pull my eyes out than watch this. One slippery, supercilious wanker whose hair never seems to grow and is always perfectly coiffed to cover up his receding hairline with some fat but roided up pervert who wants to lick the azz juice off a black dildo and get a women to sh1t on him? Yeah.... not for me pal


----------



## Yaboo (Mar 1, 2019)

*Wants the UK government to pay the site fee for a possible Fury Vs Joshua fight, whilst he and the fighters will earn multi millions from it?

The bloke is quickly becoming a UK version of a poor man's Don King.*


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Cunt.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Class


----------



## Rezzer (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


He's 41 years old !


----------



## Rezzer (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


This is a prime example how His ego is out of control and how being surrounded by sycophants makes you think that you're much funnier than you actually are.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Rezzer said:


> He's 41 years old !


Sad dad routine.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Wouldn't mind one of those t-shirts to be fair, but I'd get loads of shit for wearing it.


----------



## on the hook (Aug 6, 2020)

Trail said:


> Wouldn't mind one of those t-shirts to be fair, but I'd get loads of shit for wearing it.


Nice looking shirt. But I wouldn't wear one.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Trail said:


> Wouldn't mind one of those t-shirts to be fair, but I'd get loads of shit for wearing it.


Same.

It's a good looking Tshirt. (I like the navy one), and I like boxing gear, but I'd feel a right tadger wearing merchandise for a promoter.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Same.
> 
> It's a good looking Tshirt. (I like the navy one), and I like boxing gear, but I'd feel a right tadger wearing merchandise for a promoter.


I haven't checked stockists. Is it BVB or Matchroom selling the fucker? BVB stuff is soooooooooo expensive for what it is.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Trail said:


> I haven't checked stockists. Is it BVB or Matchroom selling the fucker? BVB stuff is soooooooooo expensive for what it is.


Not officially out yet. Copies are available online. Matchroom are going to start selling them soon.

Smart move not making them available straight away. Let demand build first.

Right now I'm eyeing it up like a fat bird at the bar. I know I'll hate myself for it, but I'll end up taking it home anyway.


----------



## on the hook (Aug 6, 2020)

Trail said:


> Wouldn't mind one of those t-shirts to be fair, but I'd get loads of shit for wearing it.












Never mind the t-shirt. Get the doll.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

on the hook said:


> Never mind the t-shirt. Get the doll.


Not the best likeness.

Too much hair, not enough flab, and the skin tone is too human.

Hopefully they do a Frank Warren one, and we can make them fight.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

on the hook said:


> Never mind the t-shirt. Get the doll.


Fucking hell...


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fight Camp has been alright but dolls and t-shirts? And not even of the fighters but of Eddie Hearn!? What the fucking fuck??


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

kingkodi said:


> Fight Camp has been alright but dolls and t-shirts? And not even of the fighters but of Eddie Hearn!? What the fucking fuck??


He is the centre of attention. The star of the show.
In his own mind at least...


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Bob Weaver said:


> Not the best likeness.
> 
> Too much hair, not enough flab, and the skin tone is too human.
> 
> Hopefully they do a Frank Warren one, and we can make them fight.


There is a recent staged picture of Hearn with Whyte and Hearn has given himself the full Hollywood treatment. The designer stubble is pristine and the suit and sunglasses probably cost more than my car.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## on the hook (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Cunt.


Massive Cunt.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## on the hook (Aug 6, 2020)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Is that how long COVID changes a man?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

on the hook said:


> Is that how long COVID changes a man?


Turns him against Joe Gallagher?
I must have caught long COVID years ago then...


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Amazed about this guys ability to lie through his teeth. In august he was saying he was involved in Brook Vs Crawford negotiations. Now he is claiming Brook went behind his back.

https://shar.es/abPdhI


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Dynamito said:


> Amazed about this guys ability to lie through his teeth. In august he was saying he was involved in Brook Vs Crawford negotiations. Now he is claiming Brook went behind his back.
> 
> https://shar.es/abPdhI


WOW, I watched the IFL interview just a few hours ago (already saw the Brook one a few days ago) and was nodding along with Hearn in agreement with what he was saying as I figured he was telling the truth. But then I did the same earlier when I watched the Brook interview too and so what was clear today was that someone was not being fully honest with us.

What's clear now is it's Hearn that's guilty. The article you posted says Hearn made his August comments to IFL and so I wonder why Kugan wasn't able to recall those comments when he did this most recent interview, even if it wasn't him who interviewed Hearn previously I would have thought he would remember. I'm actually glad it's the promoter and not the boxer who has been caught out though but both were very convincing. I hope Covid hasn't affected his long-term memory or maybe he's just a bare-faced liar as you say.

Great job, I suppose when you watched him venting off at Brook you recalled this previous interview in the back of your mind somewhere, glad you managed to find it and share with us, thanks.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh please. I’m not a fan of Hearn by any stretch but he’s done fuck all wrong regarding Brook. Him and his dad are two of the most arrogant tossers in British Boxing.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

46 Wins said:


> WOW, I watched the IFL interview just a few hours ago (already saw the Brook one a few days ago) and was nodding along with Hearn in agreement with what he was saying as I figured he was telling the truth. But then I did the same earlier when I watched the Brook interview too and so what was clear today was that someone was not being fully honest with us.
> 
> What's clear now is it's Hearn that's guilty. The article you posted says Hearn made his August comments to IFL and so I wonder why Kugan wasn't able to recall those comments when he did this most recent interview, even if it wasn't him who interviewed Hearn previously I would have thought he would remember. I'm actually glad it's the promoter and not the boxer who has been caught out though but both were very convincing. I hope Covid hasn't affected his long-term memory or maybe he's just a bare-faced liar as you say.
> 
> Great job, I suppose when you watched him venting off at Brook you recalled this previous interview in the back of your mind somewhere, glad you managed to find it and share with us, thanks.


This is how Hearn plays the game he is a grandmaster at spinning lies.
Has been doing it a longtime.
He usually makes one set off statements on IFL TV and a few weeks later changes his story and spin and Kassius Kugan never calls him out on his previous remarks.

Give you just one other example a few years ago. He went on IFL tv and made a public offer of £10 Million. To Amir Khan for a fight with Brook.

In the subsequent negotiations Khan hired Lennox Lewis's Lawyer to help negotiate. When they demanded that £10 Million Hearn had promIsed. Hearn ttried to present a lower offer and went on IFL TV and claimed Khan was pricing him self out. Kugan never questioned him and just spun that narrative. Khan instead fought Canelo for a huge paycheck and the rest is history.

But the narrative by Hearns has stuck...."You see Koogs I think Khan is terrified of losing to a rival British fighter, thats why he has priced himself out..."

I am also pretty sure Kugan also hands a list of questions to Hearn. Before conducting the interviews.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Smooth said:


> Oh please. I'm not a fan of Hearn by any stretch but he's done fuck all wrong regarding Brook. Him and his dad are two of the most arrogant tossers in British Boxing.


Thats not the issue its about the lies he is spinning in regards to Brook vs Crawford...He just claimed Brook and his team cut him off from the Crawford negotiations in the above video. And he had Zero involvement.

In August he claimed he was involved in the negotiations.
https://shar.es/abPdhI


----------



## on the hook (Aug 6, 2020)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Gallagher returns fire.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

He's just about to appear on Sunday Brunch on channel 4 in the UK.


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

He will be in good company with Lovejoy.

Can't stand him











Whenever I see these clips happy days. Played against him in a RAF football match at RAF Wittering once probably one of the most jumped up tits I have ever met.

I have met quite a few celebs all pretty much down to earth and friendly give u the time day.

Lovejoy not one of them the other guy wow he can cook loves football down to earth as well.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

I missed it, so I didn't see what he was on for. The Mrs was watching it while I did a bit of DIY. 

Probably flogging his book again.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Hard night for EH, both his fighters lose there Titles in brutal KO's to overlooked underdogs. Will be interesting to see his reaction...


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Ar558a said:


> Hard night for EH, both his fighters lose there Titles in brutal KO's to overlooked underdogs. Will be interesting to see his reaction...


Yes, tough night. I was there, both stoppages caught us all entirely out of the blue. Hearn put a brave face on it both times, have to give it to him he takes disappointment on the chin and is very smooth, these days. You'd never know from his delivery that he'd just had a shocker.


----------

